# Different Digital Cockpit Designs



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I've been noticing there are different cockpit designs in the golf r, Tig, and atlas. I found this youtube video which shows them and that they can be changed!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qAZnnVFkgaI


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

From what I can tell there are 5 distinct designs:

B8 Passat (orange accents)??
Atlas (blue accents)
Tiguan (grey accents)
Golf R (sport setup)
E golf (electric setup)

I like the orange one since it is the only one not available in the USA.


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

After what I did on my Atlas(Canadian 2018 Atlas Execline) today, I got the "orange" color change from "blue" on the digital cockpit.

Select Control unit 17-Instruments
Adaptation - 10
Channel: IDE02489-Display depiction
Change stored vavue: "Version 1" to new value: "Version 3"
(Note: Version 1: blue, Version 2: still blue, nothing change, Version 3: orange, Version 4: still blue, nothing change)

Picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/hh2kiki2ohfbpb4/001.jpg?dl=0
Video1: https://www.dropbox.com/s/sw38hrujk27hb8b/VID-001.mp4?dl=0
Video2: https://www.dropbox.com/s/izuh76kk3pws2tx/VID-002.mp4?dl=0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, after I try change another channel with VCDS, I got some different style for digital cockpit.

Select Control unit 17-Instruments
Adaptation - 10
Channel: ENG153766-Tube_version
Change stored vavue: "variant_0" to new value: "variant_4"
(Note: from “variant_0” to “variant_4” have different style, after from “variant_5” to “variant_F” nothing change)

variant_0 picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qbpmj4xa1vbrajj/variant_0.jpg?dl=0
variant_1 picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/slyh7r0giffkitz/variant_1.jpg?dl=0
variant_2 picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/76pnbjb5io7puxv/variant_2.jpg?dl=0
variant_3 picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8fmxl9faqz1pgw6/variant_3.jpg?dl=0
variant_4 picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9jlkrfpj3byu8z8/variant_4.jpg?dl=0
variant_5 to F picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/73sa09nf6iv7ev7/variant_5-F.jpg?dl=0
Video3: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rpouszlj3xl0b5x/VID-003.mp4?dl=0


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

boygirlca said:


> After what I did on my Atlas(Canadian 2018 Atlas Execline) today, I got the "orange" color change from "blue" on the digital cockpit.
> 
> Select Control unit 17-Instruments
> Adaptation - 10
> ...



Very cool! I see you got the gauge sweep activated as well


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

*Some VCDS Tweaks on 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline)*

The below is some VCDS Tweaks what I did on my 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) and tested all work well.

2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) Some VCDS Tweaks

1. Disable the Auto Start/Stop system (Voltage Method):
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “19-CAN. Gateway”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list and find the below 1 channel:
IDE08348-Start/stop start voltage limit 
( change “Stored value” {7.6v} to -> “New value” {12.0v}, then click “Do it!” )
*****So far, I didn’t use the above method, I use a “Start-stop automatic disable with memory function” module, that made by Arduino Nano. *** **
Picture1: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8e1xqjct4zxwk2g/SSA-001.jpg?dl=0
Picture2: https://www.dropbox.com/s/f7rmojs5lqk5nlz/SSA-002.jpg?dl=0
Picture3: https://www.dropbox.com/s/znxuhh6a9uj060n/SSA-003.jpg?dl=0
Video1: https://www.dropbox.com/s/k8hrjuwkqw8t2op/VID-004.mp4?dl=0

2. Open and close windows with key fob (Security access 31347 is required):
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to the end and find the below 2 channels:
ENG141681-ENG116652-ZV Komfort-Funk Komfort oeffnen 
ENG141681-ENG116651-ZV Komfort-Funk Komfort schliessen 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )

3. Change the number of blinks of tap turn signal from 3 to 5 (Security access 31347 is required):
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to half and find the below 1 channel:
ENG141649-ENG116587-Au*nlicht_Blinker-Komfortblinken Blinkzyklen 
( change “Stored value” {3} to -> “New value” {5}, then click “Do it!” )
6). Exit the VCDS software
7). To active this function, have to reset the “Personalization” setting in the MIB unit
“CAR” – “Setting” – “Personalization” – “Reset all” 
or “CAR” – “Setting” – “Factory settings” – “Personalization”
8). After resetting, turn ignition OFF then ignition ON, then “turn signal time change” will work.

4. Setup some climate control when “remote start”:
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “08-Auto HVAC”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list and find the below channel:
IDE07301-Remote start function: activation of seat heating 
( change “Stored value” {Seat heater front} to -> “New value” {Without seat heater and ventilation} )
IDE13676-Remote start function: rear window defogger 
( change “Stored value” {active} to -> “New value” {not active} )
IDE07304-Remote start function: activation of seat ventilation 
( change “Stored value” {active} to -> “New value” {not active} )
IDE07302-Remote start function: interior climate control status 
( change “Stored value” {Remote start function with fixed rated temperature value active} to -> “New value” {Remote start function with last set value active} )

5. Show the A/C fan speed when operating in “Auto” mode:
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “08-Auto HVAC”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 11” area, then tick “ON” the “Bit 6” selection 

6. Gauge needle sweep when ignition on:
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “17-Instruments”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 1” area, then tick “ON” the “Bit 0” selection 

7. Show Lap timer in the digital cockpit cluster:
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “17-Instruments”
3). Select “Coding - 07”
4). Select “Long Coding Helper”
5). On the long coding windows:
select(highlight) “Byte 1” area, then tick “ON” the “Bit 3” selection 

8. Operate all windows after ignition off and doors opened (Security access 31347 is required):
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list to end and find the below 1 channel:
ENG141681-ENG122993-ZV Komfort-Freigabenachlauf FH bei Tueroeffnen abbrechen 
( change “Stored value” {active} to -> “New value” {not active}, then click “Do it!” )

9. Show “DRL” control option in MIB (“Car--Setting--Light--Daytime Running Lights”) (Security access 31347 is required):
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list about 45% and find the below 1 channel:
ENG141647-ENG116594-Au*nlicht_Front-Tagfahrlicht Aktivierung durch BAP oder Bedienfolge moeglich 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )

10. DRL off with Handbrake on (Security access 31347 is required):
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list about 45% and find the below 1 channel:
ENG141647-ENG122184-Au*nlicht_Front-Tagfahrlicht Dauerfahrlicht bei Handbremse abschalten (The function already default set to “active”)
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )

11. Change “blue” color in digital cockpit to “orange”:
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “17-Instruments”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list about 15% and find the below 1 channel:
IDE02489-Display depiction 
( change “Stored value” {Version 1} to -> “New value” {Version 3}, then click “Do it!” )
Note: Version 1: blue, Version 2: still blue, nothing change,
Version 3: orange, Version 1: still blue, nothing change, 

Picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/hh2kiki2ohfbpb4/001.jpg?dl=0
Video1: https://www.dropbox.com/s/sw38hrujk27hb8b/VID-001.mp4?dl=0
Video2: https://www.dropbox.com/s/izuh76kk3pws2tx/VID-002.mp4?dl=0

12. Change digital cockpit color and style:
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “17-Instruments”
3). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
4). Scroll down channel list to end and find the below 1 channel:
ENG153766-Tube_version 
( change “Stored value” {variant_0} to -> “New value” {variant_4}, then click “Do it!” )
Note: from “variant_0” to “variant_4” have different style, after from “variant_5” to “variant_F” nothing change
variant_0 picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/qbpmj4xa1vbrajj/variant_0.jpg?dl=0
variant_1 picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/slyh7r0giffkitz/variant_1.jpg?dl=0
variant_2 picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/76pnbjb5io7puxv/variant_2.jpg?dl=0
variant_3 picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/8fmxl9faqz1pgw6/variant_3.jpg?dl=0
variant_4 picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9jlkrfpj3byu8z8/variant_4.jpg?dl=0
variant_5 to F picture: https://www.dropbox.com/s/73sa09nf6iv7ev7/variant_5-F.jpg?dl=0
Video3: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rpouszlj3xl0b5x/VID-003.mp4?dl=0

13. Turn on change ambient light color(4 to 10 kinds of color) function (Security access 31347 is required):
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list and find the below 1 channel:
IDE09732-ENG133384-Interior light: light configuration-Ambient_Farbliste_HMI 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
IDE09731-ENG125017-Int. light: 2nd generation-Instrumententafelbeleuchtung mehrfarbig 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
6). Then you can go this web site (https://www.rapidtables.com/web/color/RGB_Color.html) to pick what you like color’s “R-G-B” value set as “new value” for the below channel (max 10 colors):
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Rotwert Farbe 1 (R)
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Gruenwert Farbe 1 (G)
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Blauwert Farbe 1 (B) 
IDE*****-ENG******-LIN Ambient light color list-Rotwert_Farbe_1_lin (R)
IDE*****-ENG******-LIN Ambient light color list-Gruenwert_Farbe_1_lin (G)
IDE*****-ENG******-LIN Ambient light color list-Blauwert_Farbe_1_lin6 (B)
The above 6 channel for the 1st color, then you can set 2nd color with “*************Farbe 2”, and 3rd color with “***********Farbe 3”, ……, until to 10th color.
7). Last step, very very very important !!!
After this done, you need shut off the vehicle ignition power and waiting the digital cockpit screen totally off(nothing display), then turn the vehicle ignition on, turn on MIB unit, go “CAR” – “Setting” – “Ambient lighting” to see what happen on there and change the color then check the digital cockpit(Instrument) what happen too. 
Because my car don’t replace the original “WHITE” ambient light LED tube(hardware) to multicolor LED tube, so I can’t check the really ambient light color changing in the car.

Ambient PIC 1: https://www.dropbox.com/s/o44etgd329ys08r/Ambient light-01.jpg?dl=0
Ambient PIC 2: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zd363q2ix7ls9tm/Ambient light-02.jpg?dl=0
Ambient PIC 3: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9aqbughvtnncft1/Ambient light-12.jpg?dl=0 
Ambient Video 1: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rp2yy51rl3dokkf/VID-006.mp4?dl=0


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

boygirlca said:


> The below is some VCDS Tweaks what I did on my 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) and tested all work well.
> 
> 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) Some VCDS Tweaks
> 
> ...




Thanks for this!!


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

boygirlca said:


> The below is some VCDS Tweaks what I did on my 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) and tested all work well.
> 
> 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) Some VCDS Tweaks
> 
> ...



The DRL off with parking brake is default from factory, but those other 10 are good! Here are some other things I want to do:

1. Change approach/leave home lights from headlights to drl/fogs (like audi)
2. Permanent tail DRL
3. Fogs with high beams
4. Rain sensor closure
5. Intelligent Lane Tracking


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> ....3. Fogs with high beams.....


That is really stupid. Not sure you understand what fog lights are for.


----------



## fourspoons (Sep 7, 2017)

boygirlca said:


> The below is some VCDS Tweaks what I did on my 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) and tested all work well.
> 
> 2018 VW-Atlas(Execline) Some VCDS Tweaks
> 
> ...



Damn that's an epic list, I'd want most of those, you are making me want to get a setup for VCDS now....!!

Do you know if there are any more options you can change in the remote start section? I really need to make it run for longer and start the windshield clear function on the A/C....

Thanks


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

More coming...

13. Turn on change ambient light color(4 to 10 kinds of color) function (Security access 31347 is required):
1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
2). Select “09-Cent. Elect.”
3). Select “Security Access - 16”, enter the access key: 31347, click "Do it!"
4). Select “Adaptation - 10”, click “Channel” list
5). Scroll down channel list and find the below 1 channel:
IDE09732-ENG133384-Interior light: light configuration-Ambient_Farbliste_HMI 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
IDE09731-ENG125017-Int. light: 2nd generation-Instrumententafelbeleuchtung mehrfarbig 
( change “Stored value” {not active} to -> “New value” {active}, then click “Do it!” )
6). Then you can go this web site (https://www.rapidtables.com/web/color/RGB_Color.html) to pick what you like color’s “R-G-B” value set as “new value” for the below channel (max 10 colors):
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Rotwert Farbe 1 (R)
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Gruenwert Farbe 1 (G)
IDE*****-ENG******-Ambient light color list-Blauwert Farbe 1 (B) 
IDE*****-ENG******-LIN Ambient light color list-Rotwert_Farbe_1_lin (R)
IDE*****-ENG******-LIN Ambient light color list-Gruenwert_Farbe_1_lin (G)
IDE*****-ENG******-LIN Ambient light color list-Blauwert_Farbe_1_lin6 (B)
The above 6 channel for the 1st color, then you can set 2nd color with “*************Farbe 2”, and 3rd color with “***********Farbe 3”, ……, until to 10th color.
7). Last step, very very very important !!!
After this done, you need shut off the vehicle ignition power and waiting the digital cockpit screen totally off(nothing display), then turn the vehicle ignition on, turn on MIB unit, go “CAR” – “Setting” – “Ambient lighting” to see what happen on there and change the color then check the digital cockpit(Instrument) what happen too. 
Because my car don’t replace the original “WHITE” ambient light LED tube(hardware) to multicolor LED tube, so I can’t check the really ambient light color changing in the car.

Ambient PIC 1: https://www.dropbox.com/s/o44etgd329ys08r/Ambient light-01.jpg?dl=0
Ambient PIC 2: https://www.dropbox.com/s/zd363q2ix7ls9tm/Ambient light-02.jpg?dl=0
Ambient PIC 3: https://www.dropbox.com/s/9aqbughvtnncft1/Ambient light-12.jpg?dl=0 
Ambient Video 1: https://www.dropbox.com/s/rp2yy51rl3dokkf/VID-006.mp4?dl=0


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

boygirlca said:


> More coming...
> 
> 13. Turn on change ambient light color(4 to 10 kinds of color) function (Security access 31347 is required):
> 1). On Select Control Module screen, click "Select"
> ...


The pics aren't working. So how are you changing the color once live? Is there a setting in the main head unit or is it only the one color you program at the time?


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

I already try those tweak, but they not work on my car:

1. Auto close windows with rain sensor, but it not working on my car.
The "auto close when rain" selection show in the MIB menu, and I did tick ON the long code "Byte 0"---"Bit 1" and "Bit 2", setup the wiper handle at "Auto" position, turn the headlight switch at "Auto" position, open the windows, lock the car, waiting 2 mins, then dump the water on the rain sensor, and try a few different way, it didn't work, the windows not close.

2. Change the long code "Byte 10" tick ON "Bit 4" to active the "Refuel quantity", the function it show on the MIB unit and digital cockpit screen, but it didn't show the gasline quantity, it just show "Refuel quantity ---L".

3. Setup the "rear LED inner tail light" for brake light
1).try this 1st, not working
09 (Central Electronics)
Security Access - 31347
Adaptation Channels
Left side inner: 
Change Leuchte23sl HLC10 - Lichtfunktion C23 from Not Active to Brake Light
Change Leuchte23sl hLC10 - Dimmwert CD 23 from 0 to 100
Right side inner: 
Change Leuchte24sl HRA65 - Lichtfunktion C24 from Not Active to Brake Light
Change Leuchte24sl HRA65 - Dimmwert CD 24 from 0 to 100
2).try this 2nd, not working either
09 (Central Electronics)
Security Access - 31347
Adaptation Channels
Change Leuchte27 NSL RC6 -Lichtfunktion C27 from Not Active to Brake Light
Change Leuchte27 NSL RC6 - Dimming CD27 from 0 to 100


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

I updated the picture link, now should be OK.
Yes, it change the color live in the main head unit, and it don't need the VCDS cable after you program the color into main head unit with VCDS cable. You can check the video.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

boygirlca said:


> I already try those tweak, but they not work on my car:
> 
> 1. Auto close windows with rain sensor, but it not working on my car.
> The "auto close when rain" selection show in the MIB menu, and I did tick ON the long code "Byte 0"---"Bit 1" and "Bit 2", setup the wiper handle at "Auto" position, turn the headlight switch at "Auto" position, open the windows, lock the car, waiting 2 mins, then dump the water on the rain sensor, and try a few different way, it didn't work, the windows not close.
> ...


The rain closure never seems to work. Must be a module thing. And the inner brake light piece is not what I was talking about. I was talking about permanent tail lights. Meaning they are always on even with the drl. I did that in my touareg and loved it, but I think it was because Audi allows that to be programmed and the touareg has an Audi ecm whereas vw does not allow for this in it's ecm.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

boygirlca said:


> I updated the picture link, now should be OK.
> Yes, it change the color live in the main head unit, and it don't need the VCDS cable after you program the color into main head unit with VCDS cable. You can check the video.


Right, but the lighting itself isn't changing from white to the color correct? Or is it? Can you show photos of the actually light strip changing?


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

After replace the white ambient light LED hardware to another one, then it can change the color. I give you some picture from China "Teramont".

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2dgm6d716fnluvo/Ambient light-05.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/wa9nay0v8cuixxy/Ambient light-06.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tzf8qg137vsbtym/Ambient light-07.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ve0yd7622trre0z/Ambient light-08.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/vpey79elk9djwvz/Ambient light-09.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/76631sn5l533oub/Ambient light-10.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/peob995sirabtz1/Ambient light-11.jpg?dl=0


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

boygirlca said:


> After replace the white ambient light LED hardware to another one, then it can change the color. I give you some picture from China "Teramont".
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2dgm6d716fnluvo/Ambient light-05.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/wa9nay0v8cuixxy/Ambient light-06.jpg?dl=0
> ...


Cool but not really feasible. It would be hell to find those parts and worse to rip the car apart. I'm still looking for the Chinese teramont shift knob to no avail.


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

Me too, I really like the Chinese teramont shift knob, I am looking too.I am missing the touareg shift knob.


----------



## boygirlca (Feb 5, 2011)

Finally I figure out the channel for the digital cockpit(instrument) color change with MIB unit ambient light color, already updated on the original tweak post.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

boygirlca said:


> Me too, I really like the Chinese teramont shift knob, I am looking too.I am missing the touareg shift knob.


I'm guessing you're talking the gen 1? My reg' had the same knob as the atlas/passat i had. In the passat i swapped out the leather side pieces for the chinese passat wood pieces. Looked really nice- I'll have to find a pic. Having said that, I love the large knob of the teramont/phideon because it reminds me of the one in my grand cherokee. Big and comfortable.

Still cannot find it. They have one with the v6 badge and one without. But I cannot find either!


----------



## IconAlltrack (Mar 26, 2019)

*Got the Cockpit to change however hitting a wall*

So I can change the cockpit colors, however under Ambient Lighting option I get the following

1) The ambient lighting is switch off
2) The menu to change to Manual or Automatic can not be changed.
3) I can hit the RGB button (three dots with color), then the lighting button to the right (that brings up the option to change the footwell or doors)

My question is how do I get the menu option to change the Ambient lighting to Automatic or Manual. I have seen you tube videos and followed your directions to a T setting both options for Active. 

Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## Ibbrik (Dec 5, 2020)

boygirlca said:


> I already try those tweak, but they not work on my car:
> 
> 1. Auto close windows with rain sensor, but it not working on my car.
> The "auto close when rain" selection show in the MIB menu, and I did tick ON the long code "Byte 0"---"Bit 1" and "Bit 2", setup the wiper handle at "Auto" position, turn the headlight switch at "Auto" position, open the windows, lock the car, waiting 2 mins, then dump the water on the rain sensor, and try a few different way, it didn't work, the windows not close.
> ...


So, did you solve the problem with rear LED taillights? I have the same problem, it's ON in normal light, but when I put on brake pedal - it doesn't work... But I want to turn on inner LED taillights when stop...


----------

